
New Crypt-Keeper Wasp Is Parasite That Bursts from Host's Head - bootload
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2017/01/crypt-keeper-wasps-parasites-new-species
======
jelliclesfarm
wasps do this with ants all the time. fire ants from south america were
introduced to north america by mistake(oops!)...and since then the us dept of
ag has been trying to get rid of them because the natural predators of the
dreaded fire ants never made it to north american shores. parasitical wasps
fly over the ants..drill a hole and lays eggs...the larvae come out in about a
day...then the ants' heads explode and its body becomes a baby wasp making
factory. isnt nature wonderful?

